# 900 VS 1000 Lumens



## hulk311 (Feb 9, 2015)

Is the extra 200 lumens noticeable? Reason why I am asking is because I am thinking of buying an outdoor solar powered LED motion light:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sunforce-Outdoor-White-Solar-80-LED-Motion-Light-82080/205210018

There are two models:

80 LED 900 Lumens
120 LED 1100 Lumens

Now, the 120 LED version is sold out everywhere I looked, I don't know when it will be back in stock. Should I just go ahead and purchase the 80 LED version? If there isn't a huge noticeable difference I will just get the 80 LED version. I plan on mounting this on the side of my house.


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 9, 2015)

The difference would be very slight, you'd have to see both lights side-by-side to note any discrepancy. The human eye needs a roughly 10% change in brightness before it can register a difference at all, so as output numbers climb, so does the rise in output needed to differentiate sources.


----------

